# How many cords on a log truck and pup trailer?



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 21, 2009)

My parents have a 50 acre woodlot that was selectively harvested 2 years ago, and would like the slash (firewood) trees cut out. I will be going to walk the bush on wed. but am guessing there will be 100+ full cord of wood there including the large branches from the tops. The problem I have is the bush is an 1 1/2 hours from my house. I was thinking I would go up there for a week or so and cut and skid the wood to a landing, then hire a log truck to bring it home for processing. I called around today and got a price of $80 an hour for a log truck with a pup trailer. So I figure there will be 3 hours travel time and 2 hours for loading and unloading and 1 hour leeway in my figuring for a total of $480. Wood generally sells for $200 a full chord delivered around here. So I would like to know how many cords fit on the truck to decide if it would be profitable enough for me to go ahead with it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## chucker (Sep 21, 2009)

log cordage varies to where you are located! some areas allow 20 cords i hear? most pulp haulers here in centeral minn. can only carry 10 to 12 cords(4x4x8). the going rate is also a variable, depends on work or lack of.. last i had hauled was 12.00 per cord plus fuel for a 12 cord load. this also was done on a return trip from the log haulers mill run, so shop around . haulers like to have a load both ways!!


----------



## blackdogon57 (Sep 21, 2009)

Log trucks around here with truck and trailer yield on average around 12 cords of wood cut and split . Some guys who take their time and only put on only straight logs can load as much as 15 or so. If you are within 150km of Oshawa, and are interested in selling the logs PM me. I am buying loads of logs now for next year and can arrange trucking to my location . Maybe we can work something out.


----------



## blackdiesel (Sep 21, 2009)

Ask the hauler how much weight he usually hauls. Then do the math, a cord of green oak weighs around 5800#. figure it at 3 tons to be on the safe side.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Sep 21, 2009)

It depends on how many axels are on the rig, (and their spacing) which determines how much licence the mto allows, then what the truck tares at. Then the species of wood, then .......

We haul 44000 kgs plus 10% in the winter mouths on a truck + 5 axel trailer that tares at 19000 kg clean. If the truck is a self loader it will loose some for the loader. Truck with pup configurations can get up this high, but the best is to ask the trucker.
For our American friends thats @ 44000 lb tare and 148000 gross in the winter.
20 or 23 cords is about average.
Ken


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 21, 2009)

skidsteer.ca said:


> It depends on how many axels are on the rig, (and their spacing) which determines how much licence the mto allows, then what the truck tares at. Then the species of wood, then .......
> 
> We haul 44000 kgs plus 10% in the winter mouths on a truck + 5 axel trailer that tares at 19000 kg clean. If the truck is a self loader it will loose some for the loader. Truck with pup configurations can get up this high, but the best is to ask the trucker.
> For our American friends thats @ 44000 lb tare and 148000 gross in the winter.
> ...



I was kind of hoping that it would be in the 20 cord range, due to the fact I was told the truck and pup would hold 4 stacks of 12' logs. And I would guess that the logs would be piled 8' high, giving approximatly 6 cords per pile x 4 piles - gaps and airspace due to crooked logs = 20 cord.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## blakey (Sep 21, 2009)

One thing to check is if you can even move it with the EAB restrictions.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 21, 2009)

blakey said:


> One thing to check is if you can even move it with the EAB restrictions.



I talked to the Canadian food inspection agency today, and because I am in a quarantine zone and so is the woodlot, no problems moving the wood. I am thinking about keeping the ash seperate anyway just so I can sell the other species of hardwood outside the quarantine zone.


----------



## blakey (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds like you have it covered, I didn't know it worked like that.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 22, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> I was kind of hoping that it would be in the 20 cord range, due to the fact I was told the truck and pup would hold 4 stacks of 12' logs. And I would guess that the logs would be piled 8' high, giving approximatly 6 cords per pile x 4 piles - gaps and airspace due to crooked logs = 20 cord.
> 
> Thanks for the input.




I didn't know 4 -12's existed in Ontario until last year. I now know a guy that has one near Tilsonburg but not for $80/hour.
Most tri-axle/pups are 4 x 100 inches or 8'4" which is a size the pulp mills like.You should get close to 20 if the logs are 12 foot.
200 dollars a cord cut and split??? Happy cutting


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 22, 2009)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> I didn't know 4 -12's existed in Ontario until last year. I now know a guy that has one near Tilsonburg but not for $80/hour.
> Most tri-axle/pups are 4 x 100 inches or 8'4" which is a size the pulp mills like.You should get close to 20 if the logs are 12 foot.
> 200 dollars a cord cut and split??? Happy cutting



The truck is near Tillsonburg and they only have one that will hold 4 x 12'. Wood goes for $65 a face 16" delivered locally around here. The best I have done on wood is $100 a face all cherry delivered to a cottage on long point bay. Usually it is $55 a face picked up.

After I walk the bush tomorrow I will know better how much wood is there, and what kind of time frame it will take to cut and skid, I will go from there. But the trucking part seems to be a non-issue as I figure it will cost around $13 a face to have it delivered to my place for processing. 

This is kind of a big decision for me because I am looking into purchasing a 4wd tractor loader with grapple, timber winch and 5 ton trailer. So I would like it to pay for itself in 2 years.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Sep 22, 2009)

Log skidders are a dime a dozen up here right, if you would rather have that then a tractor. 
I could help you out with a skidding winch if you want.
Ken


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 22, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> The truck is near Tillsonburg and they only have one that will hold 4 x 12'. Wood goes for $65 a face 16" delivered locally around here. The best I have done on wood is $100 a face all cherry delivered to a cottage on long point bay. Usually it is $55 a face picked up.
> 
> After I walk the bush tomorrow I will know better how much wood is there, and what kind of time frame it will take to cut and skid, I will go from there. But the trucking part seems to be a non-issue as I figure it will cost around $13 a face to have it delivered to my place for processing.
> 
> This is kind of a big decision for me because I am looking into purchasing a 4wd tractor loader with grapple, timber winch and 5 ton trailer. So I would like it to pay for itself in 2 years.



That truck driver wouldn't be a French guy named Serge would it?? Super guy if it is.
Hardwood is 325 minimum here and Toronto is way more. I'm surprised wood is so cheap in Western Ont.

Where is the wood,if you don't mind.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 22, 2009)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> That truck driver wouldn't be a French guy named Serge would it?? Super guy if it is.
> Hardwood is 325 minimum here and Toronto is way more. I'm surprised wood is so cheap in Western Ont.
> 
> Where is the wood,if you don't mind.



No its not Serge his truck is off the road right now. I hang out a bit with his son, and right now they are not logging. The woodlot is about 1/2 hour west of London. If I could find a contract for the city I would definately consider it, because the money is so much better. That is the reason I will keep all the ash seperate, that way I can work with the Canadian food inspection agency to transport wood out of the quarantine zone if I get hooked up in a city.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Personally I would not mess with the ash. I would leave it in the woods. My brother has all kinds of loggers trying to get him to buy ash and he is refusing because he talked with the state forester in NY and they say a full ban is coming. Not sure when but they are working on the inspection/fines system right now. Once that is in place they will shut down all movement of ash. He could get stuck with the processing and log costs if he processes any ash and so he said to skip all ash. He just rejected an entire load because the guy tried to sneak some ash logs into his pile.

With loggers begging for work right now and the cost of logs being at an all time low, there is no need to risk spending time and money on an asset that may not be able to be sold.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Sep 22, 2009)

FYI - Toronto east to Northumberlnd County line is now part of EAB quarrantine area. As far as I know you can legally move Ash firewood within the entire area. I had a guy from Canada Food Inspection Agency pay me a visit a cople of months ago to provide me with information. He saw an ad I had on Kijiji. Big Brother is out there watching !


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 22, 2009)

blackdogon57 said:


> FYI - Toronto east to Northumberlnd County line is now part of EAB quarrantine area. As far as I know you can legally move Ash firewood within the entire area. I had a guy from Canada Food Inspection Agency pay me a visit a cople of months ago to provide me with information. He saw an ad I had on Kijiji. Big Brother is out there watching !



Good to know, thanks


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 22, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> No its not Serge his truck is off the road right now. I hang out a bit with his son, and right now they are not logging. The woodlot is about 1/2 hour west of London. If I could find a contract for the city I would definately consider it, because the money is so much better. That is the reason I will keep all the ash seperate, that way I can work with the Canadian food inspection agency to transport wood out of the quarantine zone if I get hooked up in a city.



Serge's son just graduated from Fleming with an arbor-type degree if I recall. We've never met but I recall Serge having to hurry back to the bush last winter to make sure things were okay.

If you see Serge, ask him about a guy with a crazy-azz fast Dolmar 5100.He'll remember..lol..
I purchase logs from his brother in Northbrook. They work for him while the veneer markets are suckin.
Keep us updated, seems you have the biz figured out,its a lot of work but fun.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 22, 2009)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> Serge's son just graduated from Fleming with an arbor-type degree if I recall. We've never met but I recall Serge having to hurry back to the bush last winter to make sure things were okay.
> 
> If you see Serge, ask him about a guy with a crazy-azz fast Dolmar 5100.He'll remember..lol..
> I purchase logs from his brother in Northbrook. They work for him while the veneer markets are suckin.
> Keep us updated, seems you have the biz figured out,its a lot of work but fun.



Lee works for a local tree service now. I help them out when ever I have a chance. I have only met Serge once, at a big bash they have at their place every summer. They are real nice people!
As for having the biz figured out, I dont know. I have sold smaller amounts of firewood locally for the past 4 years, and logged my bush myself which turned out very profitable for me. But I am laid off now so I am thinking about taking a chance at the firewood biz. I figure if I can pay for my equipment in 1 or 2 years, and get some more clients then it may turn into a full time job. But only time will tell. The 3 woodlots I have lined up for this winter will be enough of a challange, then I will take it from there.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, I have a picture of him,


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice pics. Nothing like working outside on a beautiful winters day
And when I do see him again I will mention the crazy-ass fast 5100!!


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad you like.
That thermometer was sun soaked, it was minus 26 C that morning. Serge would unload the wood,I would make the tea, he would have a chew(shhh) and I would have a smoke. All we did was talk logging and chainsaws.

I was supposed to drive one of those feller bunchers they have, but spring came. Quite an operation...


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Was that wood your firewood for the season?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Was that wood your firewood for the season?



It looks like there is a bunch under the snow also.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's a panoramic type shot from my patio door over my deck.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 22, 2009)

A shot or two without snow.

Grand total, 6 loads at 7 cords each and about 4 cords I drew out of my sugarbush, so 46 cords.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 22, 2009)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> A shot or two without snow.
> 
> Grand total, 6 loads at 7 cords each and about 4 cords I drew out of my sugarbush, so 46 cords.



Nice, that would keep you busy for a day or two.lol.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 23, 2009)

or three...
It's a hobby and I enjoy it. Gets me out of the house,tinkering in the garage,works a few pounds off and it makes me money, and I've met really cool people both customers and (ex)forum members.
I buy a few saws every year with the cash and really like hangin' here


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 23, 2009)

So I had a chance to walk the bush today. I was a little disappointed for there wasn't as many slash trees as I had hoped. I think that there is between 30 and 40 full cord of standing trees, and the tops where there but hard to determine numbers due to so many weeds right now. I also didnt get a chance to walk every section of the bush but I would say I covered over 80%. The good thing is the skidder trails are in real good shape and getting the wood out should be no problem as long as it stays dry. There are some sections where I could see that there would have been lots of standing water in the bush earlier in the season. 
If all goes well I am still hoping for around 80 full cord (but 60 would still make me happy). And if my equipment deal goes through I should be able to start by the middle of October. If we have a wet fall I will wait till we have good hard frost in the ground and go from there.


----------



## GRAYSTONE (Sep 24, 2009)

*How Much Wood On a Truck*

I am doing firewood in Coboconk Ontario north of Lindsay.

I get 2 Truck loads of wood per year delivered here and get 14 cords of wood from the fully loaded truck.

Try to load 16 foot logs if you can as it gives more wood per truck and less wasted air space between the piles.

Cord of wood here sells for $260.00 and I deliver to Toronto and get $420.00

I think you will have to process a lot of wood to pay for the skider in 2 years.

Best of luck.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and advice, I will keep the 16' length in mind. I would like to find and interested dealer in Toronto also.
On a side note today I walked another one of the woodlots I can cut. It is very over crowded with cherry and red oak, there is alot of butt rot in the bush which is causeing some of the trees to die and blow over. I guess there is between 30 to 40 full cords in that one also.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 24, 2009)

GRAYSTONE said:


> I think you will have to process a lot of wood to pay for the skider in 2 years.



Not a skidder just a small tractor and timber winch. I figure if I can move a little over 100 cord a year it should only take a couple of years. But I am always the optimist so who knows?


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 25, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> I would like to find and interested dealer in Toronto also.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Do you mean for short wood ?? or 16 foot lengths?? I musta zigged when you zagged...
> ...


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Sep 25, 2009)

I was the one that said you could buy a skidder for the price of a skidding winch. northern On is full of them . Only thing not as easy to move as a smaller tractor if you have to go medium to longer distances.
I have seen the Wallenstein winches and they look like a toy conpared to how we do it in the bush here. But for a woodlot owner that wants to pick up the odd tree all overtheir place instead of clear cut, they would be just the ticket.
Ken


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 25, 2009)

So Ken what ya got, to help turkey killer get that wood out quicker and the most economically.
BTW I can get a 3 pt hitch winch for 3 grand, so I can expect a skidder for the same price?? Spill the beans....my wallet is getting itchy


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Sep 25, 2009)

I have one 648 Grapple I paid 6500.00, bought it for the rubber that was on it, fits our other skidders and I have another 648 that it would makes parts for. 
Thing is I brought it home, drained tranny and diffs and other then needing new brakes and the center pin is a bt loose, still useable seem to be fine. Took it to the neightbours and forwarded 80 cord up from the swamp for him the mill would not take. Works good. We have 6 skidders, all of them sitting without work and 118K rubber check from Abitibi Bowater. 

My bills are paid, but there are alot more contractors up here in the same boat and the equipment that is for sale ain't worth much. loggin equipment is cheap right now , and it don't look good anytime in the future either.
Ken


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 25, 2009)

Abitibi Bowater with a bouncy cheque ouch
You must be in Thunder Bay???

A 648 John Deere for 6500, I'll take one and give 2 grand to float it to my driveway. 
Any Clarke 665 or 666


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 25, 2009)

Playinwood, thanks again for the Toronto tip. The one question I have is how picky are the city buyers? I have heard alot of stories of them being super picky on length 16" or 12" exactly, and they like the wood split very fine (small). Where my wood varies from 15" to 17" and most of my customers like to have some bigger chunks. For example a 10" or 12" dia round split once not into 4.

Ken, I have looked at skidders, but for me I think a small tractor and winch would be more the ticket. For one thing I will be able to move it myself with a 5 ton float and my truck. I also own a farm so it will be used for general duty farm work, and if I buy more woodlots I will be going for the low impact angle, as the woodlots will all be selective cut for woodlot management.
Also as stated above can I get a skidder for 3 grand? And how well do the timber winches work? I am looking at an wallenstein fx90 for a 50 horse tractor. Some of the biggest reasons for the timber winch are to pull down trees I get hung up, to pull logs out of gullies, and so I can skid more than 1 or 2 logs at a time. When I cut my bush a couple of years ago the most time consuming part was pulling down hangers, and skidding logs 1 or 2 at a time with the ford 5000. And my neighbour had a clark long beach(?) skidder for the gully trees which he has since sold.

Thanks again for all the input, I have been gaining alot of valuable info here!!


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 25, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Playinwood, thanks again for the Toronto tip. The one question I have is how picky are the city buyers? I have heard alot of stories of them being super picky on length 16" or 12" exactly, and they like the wood split very fine (small). Where my wood varies from 15" to 17" and most of my customers like to have some bigger chunks. For example a 10" or 12" dia round split once not into 4.



Call University he'll let you know all the details.. he may not even be interested this year I dunno...This is just some homework I did 6 years ago when I was thinking of a firewood processor.
They'll want it split finer then you describe. Get a Gripo splitter for 2500$, problem solved.14 to 16 inch seems to fit the bill, more work I know but better dollar value

You mentioned you farm also ?? what type cuz thats darn fine soil you got. Tobacco I'll bet.I'll be back,I gotta chop corn...lol


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 25, 2009)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> You mentioned you farm also ?? what type cuz thats darn fine soil you got. Tobacco I'll bet.



The FIL grows our land and I help out, it was a tobacco/beef farm years ago but has been cash crop for the last 30 or so years. I would say half the farm is sandy loam, and the other half is sandy loam with pockets of hard pan clay. We have 71 acres total with 20 being hardwood (mostly hard maple) bush, and 46 acres growable.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Sep 25, 2009)

[QUOTE

Ken, I have looked at skidders, but for me I think a small tractor and winch would be more the ticket. For one thing I will be able to move it myself with a 5 ton float and my truck. I also own a farm so it will be used for general duty farm work, and if I buy more woodlots I will be going for the low impact angle, as the woodlots will all be selective cut for woodlot management.
Also as stated above can I get a skidder for 3 grand? And how well do the timber winches work? I am looking at an wallenstein fx95 for a 50 horse tractor. Some of the biggest reasons for the timber winch are to pull down trees I get hung up, to pull logs out of gullies, and so I can skid more than 1 or 2 logs at a time. When I cut my bush a couple of years ago the most time consuming part was pulling down hangers, and skidding logs 1 or 2 at a time with the ford 5000. And my neighbour had a clark long beach skidder for the gully trees which he has since sold.

Thanks again for all the input, I have been gaining alot of valuable info here!![/QUOTE]

Playin
Throw a add in kijiji up here they will likely beat your door down. Quite a few of those smaller Clarks around. Heard Ritchies won't even hold a auction up here. They floated a bunch of construction equipment down your way. Figued it ain't worth selling up here. Most of the guys with small cable skidders have pretty much been squeezed out.
I'm sure in a week I could find you several to pick from. 

Turkey I know what your saying, and thats a vary valid point. Big machines need big floats and big help if they get stuck or have a flat. But there will be times when the 8000 lb winch on your tractor seems hopelessly underpowered compared to a 30000 or 40000 lb winch on a skidder. You will just have to pull smaller pieces though. The log skidders have kept getting bigger and there is a reason for that.

I'm a dealer with Wallenstein, sell some of their skidsteer equpment. I never used one of their skidding winches but don't see why they would not be 10 times better then jerking on a chain with your tractor. Once you get a log sliding they come not too bad. But the initial tug to get all the limbs bent back and get them coming can be tough.
Ken


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 25, 2009)

Trees that get hung up are a big concern of mine. For example I had a large 30"+ dbh beech get hung up in another beech and it took us most of the day and 2 tractors hooked in tandem the pull it out. Where I think with a winch you could get a little more lift on the butt of the log allowing it to be pulled free alot easier ( because it wouldnt be jamming the butt further into the ground)


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 25, 2009)

Playin
Throw a add in kijiji up here they will likely beat your door down. Quite a few of those smaller Clarks around. Heard Ritchies won't even hold a auction up here. They floated a bunch of construction equipment down your way. Figued it ain't worth selling up here. Most of the guys with small cable skidders have pretty much been squeezed out.
I'm sure in a week I could find you several to pick from. 

Turkey I know what your saying, and thats a vary valid point. Big machines need big floats and big help if they get stuck or have a flat. But there will be times when the 8000 lb winch on your tractor seems hopelessly underpowered compared to a 30000 or 40000 lb winch on a skidder. You will just have to pull smaller pieces though. The log skidders have kept getting bigger and there is a reason for that.

[/QUOTE]

Ken I need a skidder like a hole in the head but I will buy one or 5 for 6 grand.I'm serious..Now a 648 is too much for what I have in mind but a 665 or 666 with a Cummins in good shape mechanically,with good tires and chains delivered to my door for 6 to 8 K's and I WILL be writing a cheque. Hell a new ATV is 9 grand.I like toys...
Put an add on Kijiji where, as in geographical location.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 25, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Trees that get hung up are a big concern of mine. For example I had a large 30"+ dbh beech get hung up in another beech and it took us most of the day and 2 tractors hooked in tandem the pull it out. Where I think with a winch you could get a little more lift on the butt of the log allowing it to be pulled free alot easier ( because it wouldnt be jamming the butt further into the ground)


 Lifting a 30 inch beech is asking quite a bit for Ford 5000 isn't it?? or a 50hp Massey.Especially lifting one straight up
I spent the better part of my early teenage years on a Ford 4000 and a 479 New Holland haybine and I did things with that tractor I would never tell my dad about...but.. Farm tractor logging is hard on gear...
I have seen 5 20 inch whole hardwood trees in a hitch dropped on one side of a beaver pond,skidder mogs through it, and then winches the stems across.
You folks are on real flat ground though.
Sorry I'm just thinking out loud...


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 25, 2009)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> Lifting a 30 inch beech is asking quite a bit for Ford 5000 isn't it?? or a 50hp Massey.Especially lifting one straight up
> I spent the better part of my early teenage years on a Ford 4000 and a 479 New Holland haybine and I did things with that tractor I would never tell my dad about...but.. Farm tractor logging is hard on gear...
> I have seen 5 20 inch whole hardwood trees in a hitch dropped on one side of a beaver pond,skidder mogs through it, and then winches the stems across.
> You folks are on real flat ground though.
> Sorry I'm just thinking out loud...



Its all good. My thought was with a winch I could raise the lower pull then get relatively close to the hung tree pulling up as I pulled the butt towards the winch. I am sure with the plow of the winch down and the weight of the tractor it would pull better than tugging on it with just a 2wd tractor. I found that when just trying to pull the hung trees even with the diff locked the old ford 5000 would just spin itself in.


----------



## blakey (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is a link to a skidder near me that has been for sale for a while. I don't know anything about it but it could likely be bought fairly cheap.

http://www.agdealer.com/pages/index...entID=5636&newsearch=1&Type=0&keyword=skidder


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 25, 2009)

Now that's a skidder. Looks like heat and A/C, to bad its a grapple. I will investigate though. Thanks.
Where is Dungannon??


----------



## blakey (Sep 25, 2009)

Near Goderich if you know where that is.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 25, 2009)

Checked it out,leaking transmission a seal of some sort, not sure of the A/C, tires are pooched, blade goes up and down, and the motor starts. Good chains though.
I think I'll stay away


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Sep 25, 2009)

Playin
In Thunder Bay for the ad. Cronical Journal for the paper
The little cable machines were worth 10 k here before the bottom fell out. Even the 648 we bought a year b4 it got real bad. That was a 30 to 35 000 machine 5 years back. I have a buddy with a real nice 540 he been sitting on for 8 years to. Wanted 30k because it had a new engine. He will never get his money out of it. There is a 667 c at the local repair shop, he has over 20 in it to, had to repo it from the customer. 453t in it.
Another 664d converted to Deere power, want 20? for it 2 years ago and I'm sure its still sitting. Owner is pounding nails for local carpenter. Some of these guys won't sell because they won't give it away, but I'm sure there are many that have come to realize it nots going up in value and they are done with it. Time to take your lumps.
Ken


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 25, 2009)

I know whats going on Ken and I thank you for your information.
We are all just chatting, but I informed wifey we might have a new toy that might fit in FIL new barn she said go for it..
If there is a 665 666 would love cable and grapple with chains, cold air, and heat,not leaking, delivered to Eastern Ont and cash is the commodity let me know..


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck on finding a cable with heat, let alone air. Even some of the early grapples were open canopy or had the cabs removed as the windows got scratched up.
Otherwise there will be some around. If you want to buy at auction sale prices though you may have to fix a thing or two though. Some of this stuff went for scrap ironlast year because it was worth more that way. Now even the price of scrap is down.
Ken


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 26, 2009)

skidsteer.ca said:


> Good luck on finding a cable with heat, let alone air. Even some of the early grapples were open canopy or had the cabs removed as the windows got scratched up.
> Otherwise there will be some around. If you want to buy at auction sale prices though you may have to fix a thing or two though. Some of this stuff went for scrap ironlast year because it was worth more that way. Now even the price of scrap is down.
> Ken




Ken all great info,I appreciate, I was hoping I could get a deal on a 648 with slight play in the center pin for 6500...

Let your boys know I'm serious and for real on a good skidder for 7 to 8K delivered.Crazy cheap I know but if they need to flog them.
My skidder expert is just in the moving mode but I think maybe we could fix a few medium sized problems.Send me a pm


----------

